
Is Coronavirus Speeding the Adoption of Driverless Technology? - pross356
https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/transportation/self-driving/will-coronavirus-speed-adoption-of-driverless-technology
======
Mountain_Skies
It will increase investment in the area.

------
streetcat1
No. There is nothing to adopt.

------
cwkoss
I'm guessing no

